# Ummm...That "Ain't" Right!



## MedicPrincess (Jan 20, 2006)

I went to leave my house this morning, turned left down my street and when I got to the end to get on Hwy 98 (runs from the east coast of FL, into Alabama), traffic was stopped.  Nothing new, speed limit is 45 on that stretch, but average speed is 65-70.

A look to the right and I found the reason for yet another delay...








Read what happened here...


http://www.pensacolanewsjournal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060120/NEWS01/60120003/1006

Now what I want to know is:

1.  They guy says when he landed he was going about 80 MPH...shouldn't he be cited for exceeding the speed limit.

2.  He rear ended a car.  s'pose they could cite him for that too?


----------



## VinBin (Jan 20, 2006)

Anyone know why he didnt land with landing gear?


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 20, 2006)

:blink: 

[[[[[[[[[


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 21, 2006)

The pilot is apparently very expierienced.  He says he decided not lower his landing gear because (considering how busy that highway is) he was trying to avoid a major crash.  I guess it would have took him longer to actually stop if he was rolling, vs. just landing.

There is a gas station across the street and their surveillence camera caught the landing.  The news was playing  it last night...pretty impressive.


----------



## Phridae (Jan 23, 2006)

"Yeah, I'm gonna be late for work. Why? Oh, um, a plane just laneded in the middle of the road. No! I'm serious!"


----------



## Celtictigeress (Jan 23, 2006)

He could have easily made it... instead of touching down in the :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing road.

They teach you when your going for your private how to handle an engine dying.... when they cut the engine to begin with and teach you to coast.

Pipers granted heavier then a cessna could have managed enough stabilitity to land and avoid the collision, hes lucky noone was hurt I myself would rather knock a fence down then rearend and yes he can get ticketed for it and his private was probably taken from him, hes facing hefty fines, and I think hes rather daft...thats my imput


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 23, 2006)

If you look off the side of the road, there's a lot of trees - maybe it was a wooded area and taking down a fence was only an option if that fence was still in raw material form and firmly rooted to the ground.  It's hard to tell what the right decision may or may not be unless you can see the site - Princess - were there other places he could have landed?  In my neighborhood there's a combination of closely spaced houses and lots of 50 - 100 ft tall trees.  What's your area like?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 24, 2006)

In that particular section of road and really all they way until the airstrip he was originally thinking of, on the south side (otherside of hwy) it is densly populated with family homes.  Almost across the street from where he landed is a "high end" subdivision.  At the end of those subdivisions is the Gulf.  Perhaps he could have chose a beach landing, but even then there are homes on the beach.

On the North side (the side he landed on), it is mostly business.  He landed almost infront of a gas station.  There is a lumber yard, real estate offices, storage facility.  About 3/4 mile down it begins family homes again.

He really did choose the best place considering he was still 8 miles from the airstrip and had to choose to take out a subdivision, a gas station, or try and hit the median.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 24, 2006)

Saw a wreck this AM takin the kid to daycare - had an ALS unit and it was a Lexus SUV vs. beat up Ford Ranger and guess what - the medics were tending to the driver of the Lexus. They never transported, but still it didnt even look serious, just a fender bender, a slight dent on the driver side of the lexus, and the headlamp was out on the driver side of the Ranger that was it. I didnt see any airbags deployed. With this being redneckville the city police were makin a big deal over it, to the point I was laughing out loud and the deputy gave me strange looks.

Too bad I didnt have my cam with me though - that wouldve made for a funny pic.

-CP


----------



## Funnyrunner1 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hate to look in the rear view mirror and see that approaching my back bumper fast!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

